# Help Finding 14x1.5 36mm R12 ball seat lugs for OZ Ultralleggeras



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

Picked up a set of used 19x8 wheels from a forum member so I need lugs. Call to TireRack and they tell me what I need is 14x1.5 36mm R12 ball seat, but they don't carry black lugs and that's what I'm looking for. Surprised that I couldn't find a good source with Google's assistance. Any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

EZ said:


> Picked up a set of used 19x8 wheels from a forum member so I need lugs. Call to TireRack and they tell me what I need is 14x1.5 36mm R12 ball seat, but they don't carry black lugs and that's what I'm looking for. Surprised that I couldn't find a good source with Google's assistance. Any suggestions?


Another option would be black bolt caps. They are similar to the caps that come with factory VW wheels. I have a set of 20 for $15.00 before shipping and handling.


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

PM'd ya.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

I've never seen a set of aftermarket OZ wheels (and I have owned a few) that use ball seat lug bolts. I'd double check that recommendation before spending time and money on something you might not be able to use.


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

The amount of contradictory info I've come across has been staggering. Where the lugs seat on the wheels sure seem to have a concave curve as opposed to flat angle. They are HLTs that are about 4 years old, if that makes a difference.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Airy32 said:


> I've never seen a set of aftermarket OZ wheels (and I have owned a few) that use ball seat lug bolts. I'd double check that recommendation before spending time and money on something you might not be able to use.


I had to check on this one too, and for some fitments the 19" OZ Ultraleggera HLT's do have a ball seat. Usually ball seat applications are indeed reserved for OE.


----------



## jason99si (Nov 13, 2013)

*same issue*



[email protected] said:


> I had to check on this one too, and for some fitments the 19" OZ Ultraleggera HLT's do have a ball seat. Usually ball seat applications are indeed reserved for OE.


I'm in the exact same situation. I just bought OZ X5B's for my Audi TTS. The lug bolts that came with it look horrible against the graphite wheel. I called tire rack to see if they sold something darker in color or just less ugly. they dont. if anyone can find a place to buy 14x1.5 36mm r12 ball seat lug bolts, there are a few waiting customers.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

That's a weird combo, most m14 stuff is R13 or R14. Bildon/trackstuds can't help you out, but I was thinking convert to black studs and black nitrided lug nuts. Just an idea...

Edit: or this http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/231080442718?lpid=82


----------

